# MINI Cooper S w/ the Works Package



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Have any of you guys bought the John Cooper Works Package for your MINI Cooper S? I'm considering buying one and would like to hear your impressions.

The one thing that confuses me a little, is that the Copper S w/ the Works Package will do 0 to 60 in 6.5 seconds. That's 1 second slower then my 330i ZHP, yeah the 330i has 35 more HP, but the MINI is 800 lbs lighter. What's up with that?! I would have thought that little MINI would accelerate faster then that. Is it because there is no LSD installed? :dunno:

Thanks,
Andy


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

a 330i does 0-60 in 5.5 seconds?


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

FYI, the cooper works package is overpriced. You can spend much less on components yourself and get similar if not better performance vs the Works package.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

a) FWD
b) As a BMW owner with a car that goes so fast with relatively little power, I'd have thought you'd have figure out that the torque curve of the engine matters by now.
c) Did I mention that it's FWD?


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Oh yeah, and for a guy who desperately wants to be autox competive, a Street Mod Mini is not exactly the right way to go.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

atyclb said:


> a 330i does 0-60 in 5.5 seconds?


At least that's what Car & Driver tells me (actually it's 5.6, I was mistaken).


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> Oh yeah, and for a guy who desperately wants to be autox competive, a Street Mod Mini is not exactly the right way to go.


First of all, the car is for the wife and secondly it's classed in ASP not SM.


----------



## Nick325xiT 5spd (Dec 24, 2001)

Andy said:


> First of all, the car is for the wife and secondly it's classed in ASP not SM.


 ASP is even worse than Street Mod. Look what goes in there that DOESN'T go into Street Mod.


----------



## Andy (Jul 16, 2003)

Nick325xiT 5spd said:


> ASP is even worse than Street Mod. Look what goes in there that DOESN'T go into Street Mod.


It's not the cars in ASP that would have me concerned, it's a driver... 2003 Solo II ASP National Champion, Danny Popp (from my local region). That's why I'm not as concerned that if my wife wants to autocross it, she'll be in ASPL.

This car would not be purchased as a dedicated autocrosser, but yet a fun car for my wife to driver for everyday use. However, I am encouraging her to try it [autocross].


----------



## MBR87 (Mar 30, 2004)

his 330i had the performance package...so it has 10 more hp than the normal 330 and is a bit faster...btw, use the edit button instead of stacking ur posts like that...thats what its there for.


----------



## Rich_Jenkins (Jul 12, 2003)

MBR87 said:


> his 330i had the performance package...so it has 10 more hp than the normal 330 and is a bit faster...btw, use the edit button instead of stacking ur posts like that...thats what its there for.


: popcorn: :rofl:


----------



## KatanaPilot (Mar 25, 2003)

I don't think the weight difference is 800 pounds. I think a typical MCS weighs about 2800lbs.

MCS is FWD. I have a modified pulley and ECU software, and my front tires spin easily. I simply can't effectively convert all that power into acceleration.

Finally, MCSs are geared extremely tall, resulting in poor acceleration in the 0-20mph range.


----------

